# looking for very high gloss pen finish



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've turned a bunch of wood pens now and am getting pretty happy with how the shape has been coming out, but then I turned an acrylic pen and just love the high gloss finish that came out on it - I can't stop looking at it at the office.

So far the best finish I've been able to do in wood was a pretty nice sheen with Crystal Coat, but not as glossy as the plastic sections of a Wall Street II pen and the finish seemed to dull a bit later. In the last couple of days I tried a BOL/CA finish on a scrap piece of purpleheart and it was pretty nice, but not quite the gloss I was looking for, and I sanded with micromesh both before and after the CA/BOL was applied, but still could see the pores coming through the finish.

I'd love to hear any recipes for a really nice high gloss wood pen finish.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I just started turning pens about 3 weeks ago and when I started I sanded up to 1000 on the wooden pens,starting at 400,then buffed with white diamond,hut buffing bar ,then carnuba wax and they came out real nice,but now all I use is CA after the finish sanding,then 1000 between Ca coats.I put about 5 coats sanding between coats.I let the CA dry about 2 min between coats,then let the final coat set about 5 min,then wetsand to to 12000 micro mesh,then apply a coat od carnuba wax,and the shine is fantastic,If I do say so myself :yes:As for the acrylic I start sanding with about 1500 micro mesh to 12000,then just polish with a paper towel.Here are some I did with acrylic,an I'm just startin out :yes:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the only tools I use are the Ci1 on the straight areas and the easy finisher on the curves.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Might take a look.*

*Life after CA*
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72065


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to chime in on this one as I was recently driving myself crazy with ca finishes...

suggestion#1 
ditch the blo
(it hurts more than it helps)

#2 use a straight ca (med or thin) applied quickly with a folded paper towel at a moderately slow rotation. apply it quickly and spritz lightly with an accelerator. depending on thickness of ca, go with 4-8 coats. 

#3 let cure a little while and...

sand/polish
i have a sneaky suspicion that heat from sandpaper can make ca cloud.. what i have found works great is picking up a micromesh kit (small pads) and wet sanding with water up through the top grit.. 
comes out like glass!
use lots of water to prevent heat and premature wearout of mm pads. (oh and protect your lathe bed from water=rust)



this has been hands down the most simple and effective finish in terms of ca. the results really are fantastic when all goes well. the only time i have issues now with ca finish is when i use oil wood like cocobolo. 


-sean


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

kingcotrader said:


> I have to chime in on this one as I was recently driving myself crazy with ca finishes...
> 
> suggestion#1
> ditch the blo
> ...


Heat will definately put a hurtin on CA,I also wet sand with MM ,but at a very slow speed with a light touch.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Great, I was practicing with a bit of cocobolo - sounds like that wasn't a good choice starting out.

I can handle the CA for now, but can't stand the smell of the accelerator I have. Can this procedure be done without it? Do all accelerators have the same smell?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never used accelerator when applying a CA finish. Think either way will work, just a tad longer without using accelerator. Never used BLO with CA finish. Definitely would not use BLO on an oily wood like Cocobolo.

Have never turned a Cocobolo pen blank know advised you wipe down with naphtha, acetone, lacquer thinner, or denatured alcohol before applying any finish. As you know, can use naphtha and acetone to clean up or strip CA glue. So would let blank dry thoroughly before attempting to apply CA. 

No longer use CA as a finishing material, am one of those with sensitivity to the stuff. When did use CA applied at least six to eight coats, before wet sanding with micromesh..


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

When applying CA with a paper towel how do you avoid the CA grabbing the paper and ruining the work?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sprior said:


> When applying CA with a paper towel how do you avoid the CA grabbing the paper and ruining the work?


don't hang around -- wipe it on in one move, smooth it out on the way back, take it away


----------

